# Scoped SP01



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

I want to get a scope for my SP01. Just to see how it would do. The pistol itself is accurate enough to warrant a scope. I found this: http://www.copesdistributing.net/product_info.php?cPath=44_62&products_id=1041

It looks like it would be an inexpensive way to be able to have a scope on my SP01. The only things I am worried about is that maybe the 9mm round bites too hard and will result in either the sights becoming inaccurate, or that the mount will become loose. If the mount were to scratch my steel baby I would also have a problem.

What are you guy's thoughts? The mount itself will be the easy part, then I need to find a scope! :smt033


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I bought one also from Copes for my Sp01. Sorry I can't be of any help though, since I have yet to try it out. I will be keeping my eye on this post.


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

taht will be one sweet gun.


----------

